# Duck Boat



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone have a duck boat they want to get rid of for CHEEP?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This one is for sale if it will work for you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He!! ya that works!! Don't need decoys with that one.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a 7hp Mudbuddy for sale.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Flock head??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

sketch21 said:


> I have a 7hp Mudbuddy for sale.


Price?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’ll sell you my Excel for $15K! 
Excel—ent condition! Pun intended


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> Anyone have a duck boat they want to get rid of for CHEEP?


Define Cheap??


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

​


Fowlmouth said:


> Price?


FowlMouth - posted on KSL for $1,000. OBO

Mudbuddy frame is a mid-2000's, but the motor and shaft were both replaced by Mud Buddy a few years back. Runs great, i just want more power for my sneak boat.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Fowlmouth said:
> ...


How big of a sneak boat are you running and how did this motor perform on it?


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> How big of a sneak boat are you running and how did this motor perform on it?


GF - my sneak is 1344 County Line Boat.

It does great with 1 guy (which is the mainly how I use it) but with 2 guys it's kinda slow...IMO. However, it does just fine, I'm just spoiled with big boat (20') and a surface drive and want more power. So, that being said, my plan is to upgrade to a 13-14 hp longtail.

This small motor makes it fairly easy to pull it up and over a dike or canal.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > How big of a sneak boat are you running and how did this motor perform on it?
> ...


Yeah I'm considering getting a four rivers EBADS boat and putting a 13hp longtail on it for doing just that kind of stuff.. Love my Excel though, don't think I can give it up so I might just end up with both..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheap is next to free 


I didn't draw a swan so I'm not in a hurry to get a boat. Maybe this coming year I'll weld one up the way I'd like a boat. IF.... the wife stops finding things for me to do.:shock:


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> Yeah I'm considering getting a four rivers EBADS boat and putting a 13hp longtail on it for doing just that kind of stuff.. Love my Excel though, don't think I can give it up so I might just end up with both..


hah. same here. That's why I bought both. I hear the EBADS are great boats though. Take a look at County Line too.

I'm looking at the backwater 13hp. Trying to decide between the v-twin and the single cylinder 13hp. Would rather run the v-twin but it really add a lot of weight.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm considering getting a four rivers EBADS boat and putting a 13hp longtail on it for doing just that kind of stuff.. Love my Excel though, don't think I can give it up so I might just end up with both..
> ...


I am also looking at a 13hp backwater..

Years ago I had a 13hp longtail on my first boat. It was the Honda GX390 and that thing ran like a beast. I'd consider it again but, on a better built frame like a backwater..


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I am also looking at a 13hp backwater..
> 
> Years ago I had a 13hp longtail on my first boat. It was the Honda GX390 and that thing ran like a beast. I'd consider it again but, on a better built frame like a backwater..


That 390 is a single cylinder, right?

Ya, i think that 13hp will be the right medicine for my sneak.

The backwater vtwin weight difference between the 13hp and 23hp is only 13lbs difference. Half tempted to throw the 23 on if I go v-twin. That would be ridiculously overpowered and for it's rating though


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > I am also looking at a 13hp backwater..
> ...


Definitely push ya through some of those skinny situation

When my brother was stationed in Oklahoma he knew a guy that ran a refuge runner with a 9 long tail if I remember right but, apparently that guy said by himself with his typical gear he could run in 4" of water....


----------

